# Evangelism Line Backer



## RamistThomist (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry if this has been done before.

**** Removed video due to copyright restrictions ***

It is funny and you can actually watch the official version at Sermonspice.com. We have to be careful about posting copyrighted material.*


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 18, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Sorry if this has been done before.
> http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=cc25a6f606eb525ffdc5



This is one of my favorites! I used it to ease tension before a group of people from my church went out knocking on doors a year ago.

It is actually a parody of an episode of _The Office_.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 18, 2007)

My favorite part is when he clocks this guy and then gets in his face, while on the ground, and says, "Pride comes before a fall,' that's old testament, baby, old testament.'"


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 18, 2007)

Every time I see him shuffling through the house and ducking in the rooms down the hallway before he clocks the guy I die laughing.

BTW, I'm not sure how this got posted on GodTube, but it is copyrighted material that you have to purchase from SermonSpice.com. They have some other funny stuff, none of which I would consider using in a worship service...


----------



## Herald (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is a link to the Evangelism Linebacker that is legal to view:

*Evangelism Linebacker*


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 19, 2007)

It's a ripoff of the Terry Tate videos that Reebok put out a few years back. Funny, but a bit old in my opinion


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 19, 2007)

It's pretty funny but a bit long. I'm surprised Sermon Spice is able to Copyright this video since the idea of a motivational linebacker is not their idea. They could probably be successfully sued for theft of intellectual property. Just change the name and the reason the guy is doing it and it's just like the commercial.

The Air Force has a version of this where he's chasing around all the fat airmen and getting them in shape.


----------

